# Identify this ?



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

According to Schulte's book 'Piranhas in the Aquarium' {TFH publication} this picture is captioned as a Black Piranha, s.niger.

Is that still a viable name ? Any ideas as to what it could be ?

Hopefully the image is attached somewhere here...

Rich


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

In my opinion, looks like a P. Natt. But who knows what other unidentified species or mix bred Pss roam in the Amazon. Ill have to move this thread to another forum for better identification. As always









Moved to Piranha Identification


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The above fish was collected in Orinoco, its a breeding adult P. cariba. The fellow that captured the fish emailed me a few years ago (Leo Nico) who happens to be a Florida DNR official.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Wow, that's one beautiful fish - I never seen a cariba that black before...
















Frank, do you have any idea what size it is?


----------



## «PïRåñHªß¥të» (May 5, 2003)

it looks like a piraya to me u can see its belly markings if u look closely, it has that fire look to it.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Frank...Are you saying that fish was caught in Florida?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

The Orinoco is in Venezuea I believe.
That looks like the lid from a 20 litre pail and that puts that fish at about 11" total length.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Thompson374 Posted on Feb 28 2004, 05:17 PM
> Frank...Are you saying that fish was caught in Florida? *Nope, Orinoco Venezuela.*





> winkyee Posted on Feb 28 2004, 05:29 PM
> The Orinoco is in Venezuea I believe.
> That looks like the lid from a 20 litre pail and that puts that fish at about 11" total length.
> 
> *That's a dinner plate (about 10-10 1/2 in. plate size).*


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

The eye and jaw makes me agree with Breeding Cariba.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

It's a lid from a pail, I'll guess it's 20 litre.
lol


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

Thanks for that guys...fingers are crossed that my _caribe_ grows into a fish like that. 
That was the photograph that really got me interested in keeping piranhas many years ago...I spotted the book in a second hand shop, browsed through it and came across that picture, and decided there and then that was what I wanted to keep.

It's taken me a few years, going via _nattera_i and _denticulatus_ to arrive at _caribe_....but the wait was worth it.

Oh...and I bought the book, and I still have it !!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> serrasalmus_collector Posted on Feb 28 2004, 06:05 PM
> The eye and jaw makes me agree with Breeding Cariba.


I'm glad you agree, considering Leo is the fellow that fished it out.


----------



## Chad_linden (Dec 3, 2003)

«PïRåñHªß¥të» said:


> it looks like a piraya to me u can see its belly markings if u look closely, it has that fire look to it.


 Never doubt the Frank! He is the allmighty god of Pirahna ID. -Especially when he knows the guy who cought the fish!! :bleh:


----------

